# What breed is my rabbit?



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey- I think lots of you know Benji's story-visit my blog if you dont- he was abandonded by previous owners so Idon't know his breed. He is obviously a lop...but what kind? Holland?Mini? Dwarf? Long haired? Short-haired? I think it's safe for me torule out flemish giant and angora  lol. What?
Thanks


----------



## Pipp (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are some of the prettiest colourings and markings I've ever seen. :inlove:

Can you post your location in your proflle? Breeds/namediffer, depending on where you live. (And while I'm at it,can I ask you to reduce the size of the photos tho so you don't have toscroll to see them?I'm so demanding!) 

sas


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol no probs. thanks- yeah I love his colouringstoo- i never realised how gorgeous he was until about a week after Ihad got him, becuase Id never had a rabbit before or really ever seen apet one....
















I live in wokingham, and the vets I work at is Kynoch Vets, just offBarkham Road, where he was abandoned. No-one knows who abandoned him,or where they are from, but I think he was bought in the Pets and Homein wokingham, due to the box he was left in, but I cannot be sure. Doesthat help a little more? If you want to know anything else justask...its just i have nooooo idea what breed he is other than lop lol,and its kind of embarassing when people ask not knowing lol.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

If you weigh him, and tell us how much we weighswe would have a better shot at knowing, but from the looks if it, he iseither a dwarf lopor mini lop. Maybe a mini because he issmaller than my dwarf lops.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm moving this to the rabbitry so that maybe some breeders can help you.

Your rabbit has gorgeous markings!

Peg


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

thanks very much - yeah his marking are so unique  just weighed him and he is 4 pounds.
help at all?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

This gives the BRC (British Rabbit Council) SHOWquality descriptions for a dwarf lophttp://www.thebrc.org/dwarf.htm

This gives it for a mini lop http://www.thebrc.org/mini.htm

He is more likely to be a bigger mini lop, than a smaller dwarf, in my opinion.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes I think I agree with you there. Benji looksmuch more like the mini in his shape- that picture of the mini looksexactly like Benji apart from the colouring.
Thanks very much. Anyone who disagrees just let me know- the moreopinions the better, although for now I'll consider him a mini lop


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

Also, if you put your location, even just the country, in your profile and under your avatar then people won't get confused.

There are a lot of differences in breeds across the waters, andapparently a mini lop in the UK is a holland lop in US, and a dwarf lopin the UK is a mini lop in the US.

(PS, in the UK we don't have a holland lop).

Just a thought there.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Done
Thanks for the tip.
Really? How confusing....:S


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, I know it is confusing, lol, but if there wasn't confusion in the world then the world would be boring


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

what a good point
btw do you know if you can change usernames? Or does it stay the same?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't sorry.

Maybe PM a mod, or maybe post in the 'chat about the forum' forum, or something.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous bunny! I think the guesses onhis breed are probably right. In the US his color is called tri-color,which is a broken (spotted) form of the harlequin pattern. I am notsure if they are called the same thing on the UK.


----------



## Wee Wabbits (Apr 29, 2007)

From the looks of it I think your rabbit is adwarf lop?? that is still growing. (Mini Lop in the UnitedStates). The color is a little confusing but it looks like abroken harlequin? Not sure if it's called the same thing there.Anyways, looks bout 12 weeks old I"m guessing, hard to say with justpictures. Anyways very cute.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks very much. Yes that sounds about right tome, although I adopted him about 6 months ago, and I think he was onlya few months old then, although I cannot be sure, so i am assuming heis nearing 10, 11 months maybe. He could be older...I don't really mindat all, I just wanted to know just for future reference. lol. It isquite hard to see in those pics tho lol....those were months and monthsago- here are some more recent ones












Wow- you guys all seem to know so much about rabbits! In the week I waswaiting after I had adopted him- he had to stay at the vets anotherweek becuase he was still a little ill (but fine now ) I tried toexplain to people what he looked like...and basically came outwith..'er.....he is a diddly little lop, with cute ears. He's whitewith brown/tan and black spots over him and greyish ears.' (which he'sactually nibbling at this point in time, as hes on my lap lol)
Jenny


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

*YOUR BUNNY IS GORGEOUS!!!!*


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks very much 
Yeah he is gorgeous- love him to pieces.
From your avatar your bunny looks adorable too- a cute little white lop 
Could u send a big pic of him/her?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2007)

Very interesting color.. he looks like he hasblack spots but his orangish coloring is too light to be a orange/blacktri-color. I've seen very few fawn rabbits but his orangish color looksmore like the fawns but they don't normally have black markings.:?He looks like a black/light fawn tricolor. I have heard ofthe orange color being too faded due to genetics or something... whoknows.

This is my black/orange tricolor, see what I mean?





I also think he's a UKMini Lop (reminds me of my other doe who is over sized).


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 3, 2007)

Wow- confusing lol 
Kl- sounds like he's really special- fawn colouring etc. Yeah he isvery unique- you couldn't really class him as like......chocolate dutchor whatever lol.
Your rabbit looks gorgeous too!!! Like my Benji except darker colours! What breed is he/she?
Jen


----------



## NZminilops (May 3, 2007)

Looks like a UK miniature lop to me to - OMGhe's gorgeous :inlove:. I have four minilops and a minilop cross myselfand they are a great breed.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 3, 2007)

My doe is a Holland Lop which is the same as the UK Mini Lop.


----------



## danakscully64 (May 3, 2007)

In another thread, we're trying to determine the exact breed of my baby


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (May 3, 2007)

It looks like a Holland Lop, I'm not too surecan't tell by the ears, if I see the side of the ears good then I cantell you if it's a Holland or a Mini by the ears. I forget what MiniLops look like. lol


----------



## jcottonl02 (May 4, 2007)

Here is a pic of his ear lol 









Is this any help?
My vet says that he looks a little bigger than a dwarf lop......any help?
Thanks


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

Would that not just be a dwarf lop that hasgrown bigger than possibly s/he should? I'm not sure if there arebreeds that are bigger with fur like that, but I could be wrong.

You could always look on the BRC site that I gave you the link for to see if there are any breeds bigger that look similar.


----------



## marie_martin (May 4, 2007)

I have read that some holland lops can be biggerif they don't have the dwarf gene. You can't breed two that have thegene together so you some that have it and some that don't. I am noexpert but that is what I have read. I think that is the case with mybuck, he is much bigger than my doe. Hope someone with more knowledgecan help you. Beautiful bunnies. All of them.

Marie


----------

